# Tip: Firefox Tips (new as of October 4, 2009)



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Firefox Tips (3 web pages)

Note: Read the comments link for additional useful information that may be relevant to your platform (Windows, Mac, Unix, Linux, etc).

-- Tom


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks,that's handy.


----------



## mohan55 (Sep 30, 2005)

Dear sir,
Where to find prefs.js file so that i can back up fire fox settings..My other question is from where to down load bleachbit software ? Is it a free ware ??

Regards,
Mohan.M


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

mohan55,,
Try this for your FF backup,,http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com/download.php
I don't have an answer for your other question.


----------



## mohan55 (Sep 30, 2005)

Dear Sir,
Thank you Sir.
Regards,
Mohan.M


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

You are welcome.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Backing up Firefox or Thunderbird profiles is as simple as zipping the Mozilla or Thunderbird folder in the user's profile. I do this all the time to take my configuration on the road on my laptop, then restore it when I get back.


----------

